# Silva versus Lidell



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

Discuss.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

Silva's recent fight versus Fujita:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K17NXteK_Zw&search=silva fujita


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/interviews.asp?n_id=5025


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 12, 2006)

lidell but i aint in on this scene i jsut like watching it


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> *lidell* but i aint in on this scene i jsut like watching it


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 12, 2006)

alright after looking at that interview i think silva lol he's a maniac


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

Goodfella, are you serious?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2006)

Silva will have both the Pride and UFC title if this fight actually occurs.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

omg, Silva x9837892378943784254544444444444444444444444445


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

Then after they fight, I want Silva to fuck Lidell, like he said he would.


----------



## GFR (Jul 12, 2006)

Draw


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Then after they fight, I want Silva to fuck Lidell, like he said he would.





Silva will give him a nice ass raping during the fight...


----------



## largepkg (Jul 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Silva's recent fight versus Fujita:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K17NXteK_Zw&search=silva fujita




This video has been removed at the request of copyright owner Dream Stage Entertainment because its content was used without permission 
Director Videos


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> This video has been removed at the request of copyright owner Dream Stage Entertainment because its content was used without permission
> Director Videos




Thanks alot captain obvious.


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2006)

Not 100%, but I think Sylva beat Lidell 4 years ago, but Lidell is twice the fighter that he was then. He keeps on taking care of his past opponents that beat him in the past.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 12, 2006)

I vote everything opposite of BigDyl cause he don't know shit about MMA, he just shows up to his classes so he can feel up on other boys.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I vote everything opposite of BigDyl cause he don't know shit about MMA, he just shows up to his classes so he can feel up on other boys.





How did you know about that?


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm, where is that "It's only gay if you make eye contact" pic...


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (Jul 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I vote everything opposite of BigDyl cause he don't know shit about MMA, he just shows up to his classes so he can feel up on other boys.



   



I predict Lidell.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've never thought much of Lidell personally. Rampage tore him a new asshole a few years back in Pride, and Silva handled Rampage not once, but twice. I don't think the matchup is as lopsided as you guys make it out to be, Lidell has beaten some big names. But Lidell is gonna have a problem because his game is to knock fools out and as far as I know, Silva has never been knocked out. This should be the most entertaining fight of the year, I can't wait. Silva for the win.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I've never thought much of Lidell personally. Rampage tore him a new asshole a few years back in Pride, and Silva handled Rampage not once, but twice. I don't think the matchup is as lopsided as you guys make it out to be, Lidell has beaten some big names. But Lidell is gonna have a problem because his game is to knock fools out and as far as I know, Silva has never been knocked out. This should be the most entertaining fight of the year, I can't wait. Silva for the win.




I never liked Lidell either.

Christ, I would actually like to route for someone I liked rather than for someone I disliked less than the other.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

This should prove to be a fantastic fight. It would be very hard to compare Lidell now to the Lidell 2 or 3 years ago. Hes no where close to the same fighter. And just remember he has to beat Barbarosa first. (I think thats his name)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> This should prove to be a fantastic fight. It would be very hard to compare Lidell now to the Lidell 2 or 3 years ago. Hes no where close to the same fighter. And just remember he has to beat *Barbarosa* first. (I think thats his name)


 
Babalu


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks fella. Every once in a while I get a brain fart.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Thanks fella. Every once in a while I get a brain fart.




Babalu is not easy fight either.  I wouldn't be suprised if he lost.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Babalu is not easy fight either.  I wouldn't be suprised if he lost.



Yeah I have heard that from a few different people. But imo I dont see Lidell losing this one. To beat the champ you are going to have to either knock him out or make him submit. If it comes down to a decision its going to be tough to get the nod against the champ.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Draw


I agree 100%


----------



## mike456 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have no idea about MMA, but check this out:
*UFC 25 *(4/14/00) Silva lost a unanimous decision to Tito Ortiz for the vacant UFC Middleweight championship.
*UFC 47*: It's On (4/02/04), Tito lost, by knockout, to Chuck Liddell in :38 of the second round.

Tito Ortiz>Silva
Chuck Lidell>Tito Ortiz


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Babalu is not easy fight either.  I wouldn't be suprised if he lost.



I agree with BigDyl.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I have no idea about MMA, but check this out:
> *UFC 25 *(4/14/00) Silva lost a unanimous decision to Tito Ortiz for the vacant UFC Middleweight championship.
> *UFC 47*: It's On (4/02/04), Tito lost, by knockout, to Chuck Liddell in :38 of the second round.
> 
> ...



That was 6 fucking years ago!


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> I have no idea about MMA, but check this out:
> *UFC 25 *(4/14/00) Silva lost a unanimous decision to Tito Ortiz for the vacant UFC Middleweight championship.
> *UFC 47*: It's On (4/02/04), Tito lost, by knockout, to Chuck Liddell in :38 of the second round.
> 
> ...





Quinton Jackson pwned Lidell 3 years ago.
Silva pwned Quinton twice, 1 or 2 years ago, and 3 years ago.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 13, 2006)

Pride fighters > UFC fighters... Silva


----------



## topolo (Jul 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I agree with BigDyl.



Go away douchebag


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Go away douchebag



Yet another good thread about ready to go really bad.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm cheering for Lidell solely b/c of the corporate ties. I don't care for either, Tito is my guy in that division, but I'd rather cheer for a UFC fighter, than Pride.


----------



## luisfigo_benfic (Jul 14, 2006)

For those who only watch UFC and dont know jack about Pride Wandy has crazy agression and strenght.. when he throws chucks going to feel it and he has better ground and pound game 70% Sylva 30% Lidell ....IMO.....


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Quinton Jackson pwned Lidell 3 years ago.
> Silva pwned Quinton twice, 1 or 2 years ago, and 3 years ago.




I already said that...


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I already said that...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2006)

I assume the rules for this match will be based on the UFC standards.  That are approved in US.  Which would kinda suck.

Hopefully they will allow Pride rules in this fight.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I assume the rules for this match will be based on the UFC standards.  That are approved in US.  Which would kinda suck.
> 
> Hopefully they will allow Pride rules in this fight.




I guarantee there will be no kicks or knees to the head while a fighter is down. I beleive that's the only real major difference between the 2 organizations (other than the fact that one is in a cage and the other is in a ring).


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> *I guarantee there will be no kicks or knees to the head *while a fighter is down. I beleive that's the only real major difference between the 2 organizations (other than the fact that one is in a cage and the other is in a ring).




"lawl"

Slappy McShitsocks says this guy will prolly be thrown out of the ring before anyone wins because hes "known to kick them while theyre down."  

(?)


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> "lawl"
> 
> Slappy McShitsocks says this guy will prolly be thrown out of the ring before anyone wins because hes "known to kick them while theyre down."
> 
> (?)



I should have said "No kicks or knees to the head *allowed* while the fighter is down"

Silva kicks people while they are down more than any fighter I have ever seen. I hope he gets knocked out just for the sake of the people that say Pride is 1,000,000,000 times better than UFC. Heavyweights and light heavies there is a huge talent gap (between Pride's best and the UFC's best), I'll give them that, but at the lower weights the UFC has some very talented fighters. The Hughes' and the Franklins of the world are every bit as worthy as anyone Pride can throw at them.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I should have said "No kicks or knees to the head *allowed* while the fighter is down"
> 
> Silva kicks people while they are down more than any fighter I have ever seen. I hope he gets knocked out just for the sake of the people that say Pride is 1,000,000,000 times better than UFC. Heavyweights and light heavies there is a huge talent gap (between Pride's best and the UFC's best), I'll give them that, but at the lower weights the UFC has some very talented fighters. The Hughes' and the Franklins of the world are every bit as worthy as anyone Pride can throw at them.


 
I agree with you. People who say that shit are the same people who listen to underground music on purpose just so they can separate themeselves from the majority and be less "mainstream." It's retarded. I watch both, probably UFC a little more because it's on TV more, but I respect organizations and there's pros and cons to each in my opinion. Great, entertaining fighters in both as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> People who say that shit are the same people who listen to underground music on purpose just so they can separate themeselves from the majority and be less "mainstream."



Bingo. The less TV exposure, the "cooler". Personally I don't see a reason to pit the two organizations against eachother.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Then after they fight, I want Silva to fuck Lidell, like he said he would.



lmaoo... i was watching the fights high as a kite with 2 of my friends... i thought we were the only ones to catch that hahaha


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 17, 2006)

Chuck - 2nd round KO.


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2006)

I think they need to have a best of three deal.....if Liddell beats him under UFC rules...then they need to have one in PRIDE ring with Silvas patented stomps, soccerkicks and knees to a downed opponent all legal......


----------



## luisfigo_benfic (Jul 27, 2006)

If Bobalou's smart he'll take it to the ground were chuck skills are limited. I see Silva winning this on the 2nd round/submission


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 2, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more i believe UFC will do everything in the power to let chuck win.  They'll call the fight early at least.  Wandy gets knocked down alot in Pride, but is never phased.  But if he gets knocked down in UFC, they will call it before he hits the floor.  UFC won't let their champion lose.


----------



## the nut (Aug 2, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Go away douchebag



I was waiting for that...


----------



## the nut (Aug 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The more I think about it, the more i believe UFC will do everything in the power to let chuck win.  They'll call the fight early at least.  Wandy gets knocked down alot in Pride, but is never phased.  But if he gets knocked down in UFC, they will call it before he hits the floor.  UFC won't let their champion lose.



Are you the 911=insidejob of the UFC.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 2, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> Are you the 911=insidejob of the UFC.





Yeah, because everything you see on the news is true kid.   



Actually it's probably about the farthest away from a conspiracy theory you could get.  It's just a Don King scenario in the MMA.


By the way, anything that isn't fed to you through the mainstream news is not true.


----------



## the nut (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like your making excuses already, let them fight and then complain like you did when Gracie got hugheswwwwwnnned! 

By the way, I don't see Liddell winning either, but there is a reason they fight the fight, right?


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 3, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> Sounds like your making excuses already, let them fight and then complain like you did when Gracie got hugheswwwwwnnned!
> 
> By the way, I don't see Liddell winning either, but there is a reason they fight the fight, right?




Not really.  I've learned alot about gracie since the fight.  


I'm not making excuses, I'm just using logic.  Do you really think it's a good idea to have a relative no-name (according to most MMA fans that have never heard of PRIDE) come out of nowhere and defeat UFC's champion?  What does the UFC have to gain?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Not really.  I've learned alot about gracie since the fight.



Thats good.  You still made a statement without knowing much about the fighters.  You said Matt Hughes sucks and he beat Gracie.  Then you said Gracie sucks to try and cover your ass.  Will Silva suck when Chuck owns him?


----------



## the nut (Aug 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Not really.  I've learned alot about gracie since the fight.
> 
> 
> I'm not making excuses, I'm just using logic.  Do you really think it's a good idea to have a relative no-name (according to most MMA fans that have never heard of PRIDE) come out of nowhere and defeat UFC's champion?  What does the UFC have to gain?



Speaking for myself, I only a fan of MMA because of the UFC. UFC does a great job of marketing themselves. You see it everywhere on PPV, Spike, and live at the casinos. It seems like their fights are on all the time now. The only time I ever see Pride is on the greatest knockout or fights video or the internet. It sounds like Pride is huge overseas. Imagine if Liddell pulls this off without contraversy, how big it will be for the UFC. And if he loses, Pride will still not have following over here until they start broadcasting more fights in America. It's seems to me UFC has everything to gain and nothing to lose.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 14, 2007)

Silva ducking Liddell. I think he's scared of Rampage.

Silva-Liddell fight quashed - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2007)

First they said Silva wouldn't sign, then they said Chuck was dodging him, then they said Jardine was taking Silva's place. But on Silva's website they just put up this graphic:







It says on the site that the date has been confirmed for September 22 so time will tell..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 14, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Silva ducking Liddell. I think he's scared of Rampage.
> 
> Silva-Liddell fight quashed - MMA/Boxing - Yahoo! Sports


That is just fucked all the way up.  I'm waiting to hear why Silva pussed out.


----------



## TCAP28 (Jul 18, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I have no idea about MMA, but check this out:
> *UFC 25 *(4/14/00) Silva lost a unanimous decision to Tito Ortiz for the vacant UFC Middleweight championship.
> *UFC 47*: It's On (4/02/04), Tito lost, by knockout, to Chuck Liddell in :38 of the second round.
> 
> ...



It has to do a lot about fighting styles.  That's what is great about MMA.


----------

